# My Home Theater Setup



## jw00dy (Jun 16, 2011)

First post  Glad to be here.

I typically use this system for 50/50 movies and music. We have been enjoying this system for over a year now and I'm not completely sure how we lived without it. I do fight the upgrade bug on a weekly if not daily basis now though... so I'm hooked.

My system consists of the following:

AVR: Pioneer VSX-1120-K
TV: Vizio XVT553SV (55")
BD Player: Sony BDP-S570

Speakers - Infinity Primus Line
Front L&R: Infinity Primus P162
Center: Infinity Primus PC350
Surrounds: Infinity Primus P152

I do have some Pinpoint AM40 speakers mounts, but have yet to actually employ them.

Subwoofer: BIC PL-200

I have also owned a M&K V-3B 12" sub that I loved -- but shortly after redoing the foam surround, the amp died.

I am using standard 14 gauge wire that I bought from monoprice.

I keep the system easy to use by employing the Logitech Harmony One, which I love dearly.


----------

